
Sorry Sam Altman I don't agree: In Defence of Consultants - rhughesjones
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/defence-consultants-richard-hughes-jones
======
sharemywin
Consultants buy you authority. If your in a non technology company and you
need an outside technical opinion that a board will believe hire a consultant.

